# Technische Frage/Gewichtsfreigabe



## Burt4711 (8. Mai 2015)

Hi,

Ich interessiere mich akut für ein Soul Fire.
Auf Nachfrage per Email würde mir mitgeteilt, dass bei allen Fullies eine Gewichtsfreigabe von 120 kg (Fahrer+Gepäck+Bike) besteht. Keine näheren Erklärungen. Auf weitere Nachfrage keine Antwort.

Ich wiege im Moment so 115 kg bei 1,95 m Grösse und hab an das Soul Fire gedacht wegen Stahlfederelementen vorne und hinten, doch die Beschränkung schreckt mich ab. Einsatz wäre Tour im Sauerland.....Eher keine Riesensprünge oder so, aber halt Stahlfederperformance und unkaputtbar.....So dachte ich.

Könnt ihr das beurteilen? Ist das Bike gar nicht so stabil? Welche Parts schränken da ein, was sollte ich tauschen? Oder ist das aus praktischer Erfahrung Quatsch?

Lg

Burt


----------



## skaster (8. Mai 2015)

Bei vernünftiger Fahrtechnik wird es da wohl kein Stabilitätsproblem geben, wenn man aber unsauber über Kanten und durch Kompressionen shreddet bekommt man auch mit weniger Gewicht einen Rahmen zerstört. Rose garantiert halt nur bis 120 Kg, kommt es zum Garantiefall, warum auch immer, und das Gesamtsystemgewicht ist höher hätte man zur Not Pech gehabt.
Aber 1. muss die Gewichtsbeschränkung natürlich in den Garantiebedingungen aufgeführt sein und
2. wenn Rose bei einem Rahmenschaden nicht danach fragt...
3. kann regelmäßiges Benutzen des Sportgerätes dazu führen, dass sich das Systemgewicht verkleinert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burt4711 (8. Mai 2015)

Zu 3.
So denk ichs mir ja. Danke für den Tipp.
Da ich aber Kraftsport mache wird sich soviel nicht ändern.


----------



## Jabberwoky (8. Mai 2015)

Zitat Rose über das Soul Fire (185mm Federweg):
_Ein Bike, mit dem du die Seele des Freeridens entdecken kannst._

Deine Anforderung:
_Einsatz wäre Tour im Sauerland.....Eher keine Riesensprünge oder so...._

Da passt was nicht! Das Rad ist genau dafür gemacht was du eher nicht machen willst....Riesenprünge. Damit es das kann, muss die Geometrie einem Freerider angepasst werden und entfernt sich somit automatisch von einem Tourer. Ich würde die Wahl nochmal überdenken, aber es ist Deine Kohle und Du sagst die Richtung an ;-)
Eventuell wärst Du mit einem Hardtail glücklicher.

Bedenke das das Gesamtgewicht inkl. Kleidung und Rucksack gemeint ist. Wenn Du jetzt 115 kg hast, kommen mit Kleidung, Schuhe, Rucksack inkl. Inhalt mal schnell noch 10 kg dazu. Die limtierung des Gewichts kommt m.E, nicht vom Rahmen und den verbauten Dämpfer. Die erste Schwachstelle sind die Laufräder. Aber nachdem Du keine große Downhill-Ambitionen hast, sollten die auch das Gewicht packen.


----------



## Burt4711 (9. Mai 2015)

Hi,

Mit dem Einsatzgebiet hab ich auch überlegt. Ich fahre die Tage mal hin.
Wichtig sind um mich zunächst mal nicht die hängen Kategorien, die es jetzt gibt, sondern erst mal die Sitzposition. Ich mag das eher aufrecht und entspannt.
Hier im Forum schreiben einige, dass sie mit dem Bike längere Touren fahren. Das macht es interessant.
Ansonsten gebe ich dir Recht.

Die anderen neuen Rose wollte ich auch mal ansehen, es störte mit jedoch die Gewichtsfreigabe. Auf der anderen Seite, das Limit der Spank Spoon nutze ich glaube ich eher nicht.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo Burt,

schön, dass du dich für ein ROSE Bike interessiert.
Das Bike ist von dem Gewicht her auf jeden Fall in Ordnung - da brauchst du keine Bedenken haben.

Wir freuen uns über deinen Besuch in der BIKETOWN!
Dort steht dir ein Bike-Berater bei weiteren Fragen gerne zur Verfügung.

Viele Grüße

ROSE Bikes Tech Team


----------

